# What happened in Don Volpe so far?



## Faexie (Sep 22, 2018)

I wanna join the rp but I think it would be better if I knew about the story so far, and I don't wanna read it all.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Sep 22, 2018)

Hmm.. Okay. I'm gonna try to keep this more to the point so sorry to anyone for glossing over your characters. 

Season 1:
So, the Volpe mafia family was holding a party at this restaurant to celebrate the coronation of the new Don (Malik taking over for his father Giovanni).
There we were all greeted by a sexy fox lady, Ms Pepper, and there was various mingling and shenanigans. 
Eventually, fights broke out and the place was besieged by Raccoons from the rival mob family, who are salty that Malik was engaged to a pretty raccoon heiress that the Raccoon Don wanted for himself. 
Ms Pepper was revealed to be Malik in disguise, there was a daring escape, and Malik blew up the building- revealing that it was all a set up in order to decimate his rivals.

Season 2:
After the explosion, everyone makes there way to the Volpe manor to recuperate. 
The ghost of Malik's mom, Lady Volpe, is resurrected by a necromancer who apparently Malik has been crushing on for years (that's my girl, Edelweiss). 
Meanwhile another terrifying ghost tries to hunt down Malik, awakening the demon in one of the guests. Another demon rises out from the moat (yes, there is a moat and yes there are multiple demons. Just roll with it). 
Meanwhile, meanwhile, a mysterious stranger comes to the manor, speaking of horrible monsters who can freeze you with a look.
And if that's not enough, the Raccoons are back as well as an army of feral wolves!
(we went a bit overboard this season)
There's a huge battle, Edelweiss lets herself get possessed by Lady Volpe so she can erect a barrier around the house and kill the monsters, lots of people die, and a maniacal polar bear gets his leg blown off while lacing the building with enough explosives to blow it to the moon. 
Polar Bear later gets picked up by Papa Volpe.
The main cast escapes primarily on the Volpe yacht and head to Triste towards a women's clinic for medical attention.

Season 3:
(I've been paying less attention this season, so bear with me).
Edelweiss and Malik share a touching moment. 
A bunch of people who weren't previously in Volpe employee get hired.
An PI gets tasked with investigating a potential organ harvesting operation out of the clinic. 
Meanwhile a raid on a warehouse causes massive action.
A bunch of characters get transported to the hospital.
Now we're in a mini-event ran by @Unicon that will involve a lot of mystery and intrigue. 

Others can fill in more detail. This is kind of the spark notes version.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Sep 22, 2018)

Why fill in any details.   Perfection can't be improved.   That's a really great summary.

We really DID go overboard in season 2.   But it sure was fun!


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Sep 22, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Why fill in any details.   Perfection can't be improved.   That's a really great summary.
> 
> We really DID go overboard in season 2.   But it sure was fun!


Thanks. I tried to hit the important plot beats rather than going into detail about all the individual conflicts and events.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 22, 2018)

Ghosts? Necromancers? Monsters?! That is not what I expected in Mafia story o.o


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Sep 22, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Ghosts? Necromancers? Monsters?! That is not what I expected in Mafia story o.o


We.. uh... we ran a bit wild in Season 2.
It started with zen running with the fact that my Edelweiss is canonically a necromancer. Then Jack had his inner demon. Then Zyther had one too. Then monsters were made. It just kept spiraling. 

We actually all agreed to drop the supernatural shit for Season 3, so we're back to standard mob drama.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 22, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> We.. uh... we ran a bit wild in Season 2.
> It started with zen running with the fact that my Edelweiss is canonically a necromancer. Then Jack had his inner demon. Then Zyther had one too. Then monsters were made. It just kept spiraling.
> 
> We actually all agreed to drop the supernatural shit for Season 3, so we're back to standard mob drama.


Well I hope 
If that was a case I would summon my other OC with his banner of 20.000 Reneissance soldiers


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Sep 22, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Well I hope
> If that was a case I would summon my other OC with his banner of 20.000 Reneissance soldiers


Have you ever watched Hellsing Ultimate? Cause I get the feeling you would love it.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 22, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Have you ever watched Hellsing Ultimate? Cause I get the feeling you would love it.


I do not watch anime but a friend once showed me an episode or two and I admit it looks very impressive and yes, I liked the atmosphere


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 22, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> We.. uh... we ran a bit wild in Season 2.
> It started with zen running with the fact that my Edelweiss is canonically a necromancer. Then Jack had his inner demon. Then Zyther had one too. Then monsters were made. It just kept spiraling.
> 
> We actually all agreed to drop the supernatural shit for Season 3, so we're back to standard mob drama.



I was wondering about that... Besides, the Family would want to keep any paranormal secrets under wraps. If they let it show too much, the world would burn and there would be no more business. I am bringing in a character who ended up becoming an up and coming goddess in her original RP (it lasted years IRL, she was just a sorceress when we started... not even a powerful one), but I took all the original supernatural magicy stuff and worked to fit her in a modern setting.

If things get too out of hand, I can bring her powers of creation and the night sky back to smite any paranormal threats infiltrating a world without magic. *blep*


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Sep 22, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> I was wondering about that... Besides, the Family would want to keep any paranormal secrets under wraps. If they let it show too much, the world would burn and there would be no more business. I am bringing in a character who ended up becoming an up and coming goddess in her original RP (it lasted years IRL, she was just a sorceress when we started... not even a powerful one), but I took all the original supernatural magicy stuff and worked to fit her in a modern setting.
> 
> If things get too out of hand, I can bring her powers of creation and the night sky back to smite any paranormal threats infiltrating a world without magic. *blep*




I like your enthusiasm, but I think the consensus is to keep the supernatural out of season 3.  So as long as your goddess keeps her world ending powers under wraps,  my Wolf Monster won't try to eat her....

<wink>


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 22, 2018)

<< it was peer pressure, I'm sorry ...I just want everyone to be happy >>


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 23, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> I like your enthusiasm, but I think the consensus is to keep the supernatural out of season 3.  So as long as your goddess keeps her world ending powers under wraps,  my Wolf Monster won't try to eat her....
> 
> <wink>



Time for Ragnarok already? *Blep* I just got started...

I feel like an alternate reality where the Volpe family accidentally brings on the apocalypse wouldn't be too far fetched from what I have heard of Season 2, but there is a bit more intrigue when things are less...game breaking. I have always preferred low power RPs for that reason, but I don't mind if they becomes overpowered as long as the power takes a lot of work to earn.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Sep 23, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> << it was peer pressure, I'm sorry ...I just want everyone to be happy >>



<grin>  Thank you.  It did get really crazy, but it sure was a lot of fun.


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 23, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Time for Ragnarok already? *Blep* I just got started...
> 
> I feel like an alternate reality where the Volpe family accidentally brings on the apocalypse wouldn't be too far fetched from what I have heard of Season 2, but there is a bit more intrigue when things are less...game breaking. I have always preferred low power RPs for that reason, but I don't mind if they becomes overpowered as long as the power takes a lot of work to earn.


with all the craziness i made sure people died and some permanently damaged =))


----------



## Faexie (Sep 23, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Have you ever watched Hellsing Ultimate? Cause I get the feeling you would love it.



Hellsing Ultimate is pretty good, didn't finish it but I should really go back to it. Have you watched the abridged series? It's hillarious!

Also thanks a lot for the recap, you're awesome!

Since the paranormal stuff is gone, does that mean that you're no longer a necromancer in this rp, or are you allowed to be one as long as it doesn't impact the story?

I think I'm going to read a bit of season 1 and 2 to get a feel of it and wait for a good opportunity to get in. @zenmaldita  Are there some specific species that are prefered or can I go as whatever I want?


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 23, 2018)

Ramona Rat said:


> Hellsing Ultimate is pretty good, didn't finish it but I should really go back to it. Have you watched the abridged series? It's hillarious!
> 
> Also thanks a lot for the recap, you're awesome!
> 
> ...



Mammals =))
and uh as for the magic wellp....it was all dramatic goodbyes


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Sep 24, 2018)

Ramona Rat said:


> Hellsing Ultimate is pretty good, didn't finish it but I should really go back to it. Have you watched the abridged series? It's hillarious!
> 
> Also thanks a lot for the recap, you're awesome!
> 
> ...


Technically she's still a necromancer (it's kind of hard to erase that from her backstory once it's out there), but she won't be using her powers and all zombies in her possession have since been let go. 

So for all intents and purposes she is just a normal, overstressed med student trying to navigate the strange landscape of murder plots and dating.


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 24, 2018)

Ramona Rat said:


> Are there some specific species that are prefered or can I go as whatever I want?


like it's easier to use mammals but if you have a character that isnt but you can make it work, then why not =))
just...make it sort of biologically believable??? idk
we had a spider lady


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 24, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> like it's easier to use mammals but if you have a character that isnt but you can make it work, then why not =))
> just...make it sort of biologically believable??? idk
> we had a spider lady



It is spoopy spider season here in the U.S..


----------



## Faexie (Sep 24, 2018)

Probably going to go as just good old Ramona  Unless I come up with something more suiting. I don't see her as a mafia member but it doesn't have to be canon to her.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 24, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Hmm.. Okay. I'm gonna try to keep this more to the point so sorry to anyone for glossing over your characters.
> 
> Season 1:
> So, the Volpe mafia family was holding a party at this restaurant to celebrate the coronation of the new Don (Malik taking over for his father Giovanni).
> ...


I’m hoping to join in too, thanks for this summary :3


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 24, 2018)

Ramona Rat said:


> Probably going to go as just good old Ramona  Unless I come up with something more suiting. I don't see her as a mafia member but it doesn't have to be canon to her.



I originally played Emy in a setting that had multiple universes some having multiple planes of reality so it is easy to make just every story about her canon. I just take the same basic person and give her different upbringings, timelines, or experiences that may be unique to the setting and see how it changes her personality.

Since her canon was originally established that way it makes her easy to adapt. Some Emys are aware that other Emys exist but it is rare that the streams cross.

Besides, not everyone in the DVRP is involved with a crime family. One of them is a Private Investigator and I am playing a punk hacktivist version of Emy without any real affiliation or desire to help out mob families. I left some hooks in there that might force her to join a gang, but it is just as likely that she will rally the hacktivist communities of the deepweb to coordinate cyber attacks against the crime families in a vigilantly justice fashion. We will see where it goes.


----------

